# 1902 Pierce Cushion Frame Special



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2014)

According to the 1902 catalog this is a Model 344 Cushion Frame Special. It has a 24" frame and it's up there. I picked up a new light at MLC and got new tires for it today so I took it for a short ride. With no cushion on the seat it can get a little uncomfortable. That is the next thing I'm going to fix. The front and rear suspension actually work pretty well on this bike. I am also going to get a set of 28" wood clinchers made and lace my Pierce hubs into them. For now I'm running a set of 28" steel clinchers with ND hubs and 27 x 1 1/4" tires. V/r Shawn


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Nice bike!*

Imagine the stories behind this bike! Love those forks too.


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 30, 2014)

*great bike*



volksboy57 said:


> Imagine the stories behind this bike! Love those forks too.




now this is what i like ,drool drool drool ,ah heck i really think its pretty cool


----------



## mike j (Apr 30, 2014)

Great bike, the first photo is amazing, looks like Paul Newman & Catherine Ross are about to jump on it. What brand of tires are they?


----------



## Wcben (Apr 30, 2014)

Beauty! Love it!!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 30, 2014)

What a great bike.  The fork is awesome!  Your new light is killer aswell. I too am intrigued with your tires and wheelset.  28" slim steel clinchers work with 27"x1 1/4" tires?
I'd be in a hurry to get that seat padded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger (May 1, 2014)

One of my other dream bikes - Fantastic........Kudos to you and your restoration - glad to see it back on the road. Coool bike too!


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2014)

YES! They fit a little loose (depending on tire manufacturer) but they fit! 



Nick-theCut said:


> What a great bike.  The fork is awesome!  Your new light is killer aswell. I too am intrigued with your tires and wheelset.  28" slim steel clinchers work with 27"x1 1/4" tires?
> I'd be in a hurry to get that seat padded
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2014)

These tires (see link) actually fit like they were made for these rims-not loose at all. These are the widest I could find in cream and are about 6mm thinner that what came on it originally (1 1/2"). V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30108466967...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1996wt_1187


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2014)

Good to know! Thanks Shawn!


----------



## carlitos60 (May 1, 2014)

*Love It!!!*

I Have Learned to Love the PIERCE Bikes!!!
Nice Find!!!

I have what I thinks are 2ea 20s Models!

Rough Rider 17" and a Camel Back 18" Projects!!

Good Luck!


----------



## olderthandirt (May 8, 2014)

*wow cool ride*



Freqman1 said:


> According to the 1902 catalog this is a Model 344 Cushion Frame Special. It has a 24" frame and it's up there. I picked up a new light at MLC and got new tires for it today so I took it for a short ride. With no cushion on the seat it can get a little uncomfortable. That is the next thing I'm going to fix. The front and rear suspension actually work pretty well on this bike. I am also going to get a set of 28" wood clinchers made and lace my Pierce hubs into them. For now I'm running a set of 28" steel clinchers with ND hubs and 27 x 1 1/4" tires. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 149134View attachment 149135View attachment 149136View attachment 149137



gotta love these great toc bikes there the best but getting a little old !


----------



## carlitos60 (May 9, 2014)

*Getting Old?????*



olderthandirt said:


> gotta love these great toc bikes there the best but getting a little old !





Maybe the Racycles and Ivers; BUT, Not the Pierce!!!!!  There are Not that Many of Those!!!

Love It!!!!

Keep It Rusty,Rusty!!!


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2014)

Shawn...I'm Drooooooool'n....


----------



## olderthandirt (May 9, 2014)

*getting old as in 100 years or so*

i love toc bikes there my favorite rides ,when i say getting old thats just in years since the manufacture date ! they never get old to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ! ok now i hope my position is a bit clearer ,we all love somethings more than others my weakness are for the cool early bikes,kindest regards


----------



## stoney (May 10, 2014)

Very nice bike Shawn. I was never a TOC person but I have always made an exception for those bikes. Those frames are beautiful. That's one I would love to own.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 9, 2015)

Been doing some research on these Pierce dual cushioned models after picking up one this past weekend.
I have seen it said and coming from catalogue pics that the shackles on the leafspring fork were an implement in 1904, a couple of years after being introduced in 1902 and possibility the first cushioned fork in history?
Also I find it interesting the patent info on the cushioned frame is on a head badge-like plate vs. being stamped in the outer shell.
Also, the last patent is 1897 and in the shell stamped versions, the next and last patent is 1899.
Based on this, I'd think this is the very first edition cushioned frame 1898 or shortly thereafter and the fork was upgraded later.
Really like the leafspring behind the crank hanger...anybody know if they made this for shaft drive bikes as well? Not as much room and I think not and I don't think I've seen it.
My non-collector circulated bike also has a long spring saddle with an eagle on the nose flap...sensing a trend...I'll have more info when it gets here.
Chris


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 9, 2015)

Both of my pre1900 Hygienic cushions have the headbadge like plate on the rear. 1897 ladies and 1896 Warwick   



scrubbinrims said:


> Been doing some research on these Pierce dual cushioned models after picking up one this past weekend.
> I have seen it said and coming from catalogue pics that the shackles on the fork were and implement in 1904, a couple of years after being introduced in 1902 possibility the first cushioned fork in history?
> Would that make this bike later?
> *Also I find it interesting the patent info on the cushioned frame is on a head badge like plate vs. being stamped in the outer shell.*
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Chris,
    Congrats on the bike. Looks like the tall version (24"?) frame size. I'm not 100% in agreement with the shackle thing on the spring fork. The reason I say that is because according to my research the leaf spring between the bottom bracket and chain stays was last used in 1902. In 1903 they went to the articulated bottom bracket so I think maybe starting in late '02 they may have started with the shackles. Another thing is the seat. I would love to have some close-ups of your seat. Can you tell if it has a wood pan? This seat is not shown in the '02 Catalog but yours makes the third cushion frame bike I've seen with this seat. Originally I was told this seat was later but I'm pretty sure my bike was unmolested and had all of its original parts. Not sure the pedals are correct on your bike as I thought they all had the rat trap style pedal. Does you brake arm have the Pierce name on it? My rims were painted the optional aluminum color with red and black pin. Lastly there were at least a few bikes before this that had sprung forks of different configurations so by no stretch the first. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 10, 2015)

"Chris,
    Congrats on the bike. Looks like the tall version (24"?)"

Thanks...it is a 24", but I,m 6'2" with a '34 inseam, so it's what I would have ordered at the time.

I purchased the bike from a historic Mansion that had been sitting untouched since 1923, so the saddle and pedals may have been added, I accept that and considered that before jumping in.
The perplexing thing is that my bike is hardly ridden given the condition and we know that saddles and pedals (and grips) take the abuse, but looking at the bike, it wouldn't necessitate that and they are in commensurate condition...that said, the owner certainly had the financial means to make a change.
I won't know about the wood pan until I pick up the bike in a few weeks.

Back to yours, IMO you are justifying built date based on how the bike presents with the fork as original equipment.
In the literature it is clearly established the fork came out in 1902 and without shackles...also there is a difference in those two forks so its not like shackles can be removed and you have an unshackled fork.  
It is also undeniable that the shackles came later and makes sense too as an improvement in strength.

Back to the patent plate on your cushioned frame, it would have had the Jan 1899 patent listed if your bike was after that AND would have had the stamped shell and not the earlier plate AND you'd have a later serial number than 57365 (which is consistent with circa 1898) which stands out from being out of sequence in the Toppin/Giovanni registry.

I'm not criticizing your bike, I love it, but someone down the line added that fork...there is just too much time between the events of your frame build and the leaf spring fork, let alone, the shackled variant.

Chris


----------



## filmonger (Nov 10, 2015)

You are a great researcher and I trust your opinion on the spring fork....though there does seem to be conflicting evidence as to what date this occurred. it would be interesting if we could fig this out!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?81172-Pierce-Models-1903&highlight=pierce+spring+fork

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-1903-1904/page2&highlight=pierce+spring+fork

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-serial-numbers&highlight=pierce+spring+fork


----------

